# Urgent Confirmation of a Hermie



## MuggyWeather (Mar 16, 2022)

Hey Wise Ones,

Once again I have been away for 5 days. There was a fair bit of rain predicted, so I left the plants on an airy light verandah, although based on today it doesn't seem like there has been much Sun.

As suspected some are starting there flowering stage as a result.

I have a couple that as a result of recent stresses I think have turned Hermie.

I'm just looking for urgent confirmation as soon as possible.

Once again the advice is greatly appreciated


----------



## Airbone (Mar 16, 2022)

Chop it down!


----------



## Airbone (Mar 16, 2022)

Definitely looks like nanners in that last pic.


----------



## MuggyWeather (Mar 16, 2022)

Airbone said:


> Definitely looks like nanners in that last pic.


Thanks Mate

Figured as much


----------



## boo (Mar 16, 2022)

yup, give 'em the ax...


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 16, 2022)

confirmation granted


----------



## MuggyWeather (Mar 16, 2022)

Thanks Gents,

It's been 30 years since my last grow.

Encouraging to know I still know what I'm looking for.

Cheers Champions


----------



## MuggyWeather (Mar 20, 2022)

Hey There Brothers,

Things seem to be coming along pretty well.

Just wanted to see it any of you wise ones have any suggestions for these ones.

Thanks in advance..


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 20, 2022)

Sativas! My favorite plants. Looks like you're off to a good start.


----------



## MuggyWeather (Mar 20, 2022)

It sure looks that way about being Sativa.
A few mistakes along the way, so hopefully learnt a couple of lessons for next time.

Thanks Mate


----------



## MuggyWeather (Mar 29, 2022)

I hope everyone is well.

A little bit of advice needed on pruning.

Do you think I should be knocking off the fan leaves on these babies?

Approx 4 weeks into flower for most of them give or take.

A couple are just starting.

Cheers in Advance


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 29, 2022)

I just went crazy on all the big fan leaves on my flowering plants starting their 4th week of flower. Please don’t take my advice as this is just an experiment I’m trying. Mine are clones and probably had a little more veg time than yours but were really crowding my small tent as I kept two extra clones I didn't intend to because I have this weakness we won’t talk about now…. I feel like I kinda raped all my girls of their beautiful dark healthy green fan leaves in a way removing every large leaf with a long stem Leaving only some small leaves and the buds. It’s been three days now since I did this and I’m finally getting use to the new haircut and top view. I can see thru to the bottom of the tent now from the top. I’m running an extra fan blowing away from the plants. My humidity is staying around 35% with temp around 77f. The plants did not seem to mind so far. The bud sites look as if they are all getting light and they seem to be stacking I believe it is called with a bud ever inch or so up the stem. I was expecting them to get a little taller like their mothers did but maybe at four weeks they are not getting much more height this time. I’m not sure how fat the buds are suppose to be at this point but am attaching a picture of the overhead and a bud stack I think… When I look at them today, they almost look like they need another trim…


----------



## MuggyWeather (Mar 29, 2022)

Hey Submarine Girl,

Your look pretty good to me 3 days out from a big prune.

It's been 33 odd years since my last grow, so this has been a late in the season experimental outdoor grow in pots.

I wasn't sure how long I would get in the veg stage. I guess now I know.

Made mistakes in the seedling stage, but managed to solve most of them as I've moved along. I'm pretty happy with that, and will be much better prepared for when the next season rocks around for an on time start.

I think I'll just remove fans leaves covering buds, and leave the rest for bud food later on.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Mar 29, 2022)

Muggy, you are outdoors and it is some stretchy sativa looking stuff. If it was me, I wouldn't trim nothing. Keep them going. Just my opinion, I would say that you are starting to get to the limits of your pots, root bound wise.


----------



## MuggyWeather (Mar 30, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Muggy, you are outdoors and it is some stretchy sativa looking stuff. If it was me, I wouldn't trim nothing. Keep them going. Just my opinion, I would say that you are starting to get to the limits of your pots, root bound wise.


Bugus,

Thanks mate.

I agree, that's why I'm thinking just the fan leaves covering Bud sites.

With transplanting - I've thought of doing that, I'm just wondering if I'm too far along.

Trying to make that decision right now.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 30, 2022)

Cut lower nodes off of branches, never cut the fan leaves. That’s my motto.

I specifically cut off nodes and leave the fans at those nodes (lollipop). My plants are usually finishing flower with their cut in half clone leaves still attached. The oldest leaves are the best indicator of the health of the plant. They are also “foodstuffs” in case the roots stop feeding so well.

Doing this is triple insurance. You are reducing the garbage larff, you are reducing the load on the lower parts and increasing yield up top, you are also making the plant stronger because those fans were meant to grow those nodes and those nodes are gone now.


----------



## MuggyWeather (Mar 30, 2022)

I hear you OG.

What do you think about transplanting into bigger pots at this stage?


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 30, 2022)

Transplanting carefully into bigger pots is usually always a good idea.
Mine in the photos above are on day 36.


----------



## Carty (Mar 30, 2022)

Bummer bro... nanners.   I'd seriously think about chopping down the strain if any others show hermie issues..


----------



## MuggyWeather (Mar 30, 2022)

MuggyWeather said:


> I hear you OG.
> 
> What do you think about transplanting into bigger pots at this stage?


Thanks Mate,

I'll proceed then.

Cheers,
Muggy


----------



## MuggyWeather (Mar 30, 2022)

Carty said:


> Bummer bro... nanners.   I'd seriously think about chopping down the strain if any others show hermie issues..
> 
> View attachment 291883


Thanks,

That one is long gone mate. That image is from a few weeks ago.

The rest are progressing quite well though.

Thanks Again


----------



## MuggyWeather (Mar 30, 2022)

Carty said:


> Bummer bro... nanners.   I'd seriously think about chopping down the strain if any others show hermie issues..
> 
> View attachment 291883


That is long gone champ.

All the rest are progressing nicely.

Cheers


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 30, 2022)

… somehow I missed page 2 ignore this post lol


----------



## Carty (Mar 31, 2022)

okay okay.. I heard ya....  hahahaha...   double post..  lol

Good luck brother


----------



## MuggyWeather (Apr 14, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> confirmation granted


Hey Big or anyone

Really enjoying following your grow.

I have a question.

I'm approx 8 weeks into flower.

Some of the plants fan leaves are starting to yellow. I know this natural in many ways, but just wondering if I should be doing something more here.

PH in soil is around 7 which I am slowly bringing down.

Do you think more Cal/Mag or giving overall nutrients.

See attached


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 14, 2022)

looks good Amigo…the fade is normal as the plant nears the end of its life cycle

i would continue to feed her whatever you are doing for at least two more weeks and then some plain water for 5-10 days before harvest


----------



## MuggyWeather (Apr 14, 2022)

Thanks Big,

I haven't been feeding them much at all lately. Just a little Cal/Mag every second watering.

Cheers


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 14, 2022)

MuggyWeather said:


> Thanks Big,
> 
> I haven't been feeding them much at all lately. Just a little Cal/Mag every second watering.
> 
> Cheers





my pleasure


yeah , feeding them now is ok…if you have any nutrients that are high in phosphorus give them a shot or two

funny thing about cannabis plants , as long as there is an availability of all nutrients , they feed on what they need the most

and right now when they are fruiting or flowering , they like phosphorus 

and yes , a little cal mag every now and then does a body good!


----------



## MuggyWeather (Apr 17, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> my pleasure
> 
> 
> yeah , feeding them now is ok…if you have any nutrients that are high in phosphorus give them a shot or two
> ...



Thanks Mate,

Hopefully a good ending to this little test.

Certainly learnt a lot, and will be much better prepared come August/September here in OZ 

Cheers


----------



## MuggyWeather (Apr 27, 2022)

He


bigsur51 said:


> my pleasure
> 
> 
> yeah , feeding them now is ok…if you have any nutrients that are high in phosphorus give them a shot or two
> ...


Hey Mate,

I hope everything is going well.

Do you reckon this is ready to harvest?

I'm guessing yes.

Cheers,
Muggy


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 27, 2022)

MuggyWeather said:


> He
> 
> Hey Mate,
> 
> ...




looking good Muggy

but if it was me I would wait another week to 10 days

if you have a small microscope , take a look at those trichomes and see if they are mostly clear , cloudy , or amber

cheers


----------



## MuggyWeather (Apr 28, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> looking good Muggy
> 
> but if it was me I would wait another week to 10 days
> 
> ...


Hey Buddy,
Thanks. I've had another closer look and they are mostly clear, and just starting to turn white.
A week to 10 days sounds about right, but I'll monitor them everyday and see.
Thanks again.
Your little girls seem to be coming along well.
Cheers Muggy


----------



## MuggyWeather (Apr 30, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> looking good Muggy
> 
> but if it was me I would wait another week to 10 days
> 
> ...


Hey Mate,

Getting there.
See attached image.

Cheers.


----------



## MuggyWeather (May 12, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> looking good Muggy
> 
> but if it was me I would wait another week to 10 days
> 
> ...


Hey Big,

I pulled them up accept one baby up 5 days ago.
Ended up with a whole lot of tiny buds like the attached image. I put an average size one on a stupid face mask for scale. Still need to do a final trim before I stick them in a mason jar.

In hind site I probably should have left them a bit longer, but they are smelling really good.

I'll keep an eye on the one I left in. It seems to be just thickening up daily. See image.

All in all I think the test grow went pretty well, considering it was bag seed, and I wasn't sure on the genetics. My conclusion is that the prior grow was stuffed up considering the poor quality of the smoke and the abundance of bag seed. I can already tell this will be 100 percent better quality. No seeds found yet either.

Has a lot of issues along the way from heat waves to torrential rain, late start, etc etc 

Made mistakes, learnt a lot from you guys and re-taught myself plenty of things as well.

Thanks heaps for your help. I'll put a post out covering the lot once I've tested the smoke when it's finished curing.

Cheers,
Muggy


----------



## bigsur51 (May 12, 2022)

MuggyWeather said:


> Hey Big,
> 
> I pulled them up accept one baby up 5 days ago.
> Ended up with a whole lot of tiny buds like the attached image. I put an average size one on a stupid face mask for scale. Still need to do a final trim before I stick them in a mason jar.
> ...






enjoy that harvest Muggy!

nothing like smoking your own herbs!

what kind of fragrances are you getting?


----------



## MuggyWeather (May 12, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> enjoy that harvest Muggy!
> 
> nothing like smoking your own herbs!
> 
> what kind of fragrances are you getting?


Thanks Mate,

I will.

It's developing a strong citrus lemon type fragrance. More so each day.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 13, 2022)

MuggyWeather said:


> Hey Big,
> 
> I pulled them up accept one baby up 5 days ago.
> Ended up with a whole lot of tiny buds like the attached image. I put an average size one on a stupid face mask for scale. Still need to do a final trim before I stick them in a mason jar.
> ...


So that is why people are wearing masks? To disguise weed? I have been wondering for, er, how long has it been? 2 years?  Nice looking buds Mug…


----------



## MuggyWeather (May 13, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> So that is why people are wearing masks? To disguise weed? I have been wondering for, er, how long has it been? 2 years?  Nice looking buds Mug…


It's the only good use use for them Ha Ha


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 13, 2022)

MuggyWeather said:


> It's the only good use use for them Ha Ha


They do a pretty good job of littering up, uh, everywhere I look. You did well to repurpose that one.


----------



## MuggyWeather (May 13, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> They do a pretty good job of littering up, uh, everywhere I look. You did well to repurpose that one.


I agree. One of the many reasons I haven't used one of them for their intended purpose.


----------



## MuggyWeather (May 15, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> enjoy that harvest Muggy!
> 
> nothing like smoking your own herbs!
> 
> what kind of fragrances are you getting?


Hey Big,

I'm struggling a bit with last one.

I still think it's got a bit to go.

What do you think?

Cheers,
Muggy


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 15, 2022)

MuggyWeather said:


> Hey Big,
> 
> I'm struggling a bit with last one.
> 
> ...


Looks like it’s not quite ready yet but soon…


----------



## MuggyWeather (May 15, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Looks like it’s not quite ready yet but soon…


Thats what I think too, it's just so much slower than the others 

Smells a bit different to


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 15, 2022)

MuggyWeather said:


> Thats what I think too, it's just so much slower than the others
> 
> Smells a bit different to


I’ve been checking mine everyday. Finally ready in week eleven yay!  
same strain different smell?


----------



## MuggyWeather (May 15, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’ve been checking mine everyday. Finally ready in week eleven yay!
> same strain different smell?


Congratulations.

I'm not sure on the strain. I was given the seeds, so other than knowing both types were Sativa of some description, I couldn't be 100 percent they are the same.

The ones I have already harvested had a lot of red hairs, and smell like lemons or at least citrus.

This one, virtually has no red hairs and smells a bit like a sweet olive oil. Best way I can explain it.

I guess I'll find out.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 15, 2022)

MuggyWeather said:


> Hey Big,
> 
> I'm struggling a bit with last one.
> 
> ...



hey there Muggy

yeah mate , give her 2-4 more weeks


----------



## MuggyWeather (May 16, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> hey there Muggy
> 
> yeah mate , give her 2-4 more weeks


Wow,

I wasn't thinking that long, but let's see how it fairs .

Thanks Mate


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 16, 2022)

MuggyWeather said:


> Wow,
> 
> I wasn't thinking that long, but let's see how it fairs .
> 
> Thanks Mate


Good Things Come To Those Who Wait

(working title of Mystery to Me-a great Fleetwood Mac(sans Lindsey Buckingham)early album but very true with buds).


----------



## MuggyWeather (May 17, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Good Things Come To Those Who Wait
> 
> (working title of Mystery to Me-a great Fleetwood Mac(sans Lindsey Buckingham)early album but very true with buds).


Hey Oldfogey,
I hear you.
Muggy


----------



## MuggyWeather (May 18, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> hey there Muggy
> 
> yeah mate , give her 2-4 more weeks


Hey Big,

I have an issue with curing plants.

It's been shit weather here for weeks and weeks and weeks. Hot humid and wet.

A lot of the buds are developing a white mouldy substance. Virtually overnight. They were ok with no signs of it going into the mason jars, and I've been taking them out for approx 4 hours a day.

Anything I can do or are they just stuffed?

Another deluge to come in the next couple of days as well.

Cheers,
Muggy


----------



## Hippie420 (May 18, 2022)

Sounds like powdery mildew. Not good. I'm sure the others might have more experience with it than i do, but the buds I had from an outdoor grow that developed it got turned into butter after I pinched out the bad spots. I think decarbing it pretty much killed the spores.

 I don't smoke anything with mold/mildew. I'm so allergic to mold, I can't even take a penicillin shot unless you had a body bag close at hand.


----------



## MuggyWeather (May 18, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Sounds like powdery mildew. Not good. I'm sure the others might have more experience with it than i do, but the buds I had from an outdoor grow that developed it got turned into butter after I pinched out the bad spots. I think decarbing it pretty much killed the spores.
> 
> I don't smoke anything with mold/mildew. I'm so allergic to mold, I can't even take a penicillin shot unless you had a body bag close at hand.


Thanks Hippie,

I'm totally gutted. Had so much against me weather wise during this grow and seemed to overcome everything, and now this right at the end.

I've left the buds out of the jar on some pieces of paper. There has been a little bit of Sun and a breeze today. They feel quite dry now.

I know sun and light kills mould.

First sunny day in a while. Another 3 to 4 inches a day predicted for the next 4 days.

I should be surprised this happened. There is mould on everything else. Constantly wiping things down.

It should be dry here in South East Queensland Australia, so I shouldn't be having these issues. Wettest year so far in decades.

Not good you are allergic to mould.

Hopefully some of the others have a suggestion.

Cheers,
Muggy


----------



## bigsur51 (May 19, 2022)

sorry to say Muggy but like Hippie said , that is powdery mildew and not to be smoked

ive not had to deal with PM in a long time so maybe some others here will chime in on what your options are

i do know that PM can be controlled during flowering and what I use works real good and can be sprayed on infected flowers 2-3 days before harvest and that product is called Oxidate

cheers
big


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 19, 2022)

I have read you can wash PM from dried buds with diluted H2O2, and after rinsing thoroughly they are safe to smoke?


----------



## MuggyWeather (May 19, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> sorry to say Muggy but like Hippie said , that is powdery mildew and not to be smoked
> 
> ive not had to deal with PM in a long time so maybe some others here will chime in on what your options are
> 
> ...


Yeah Big,

Saw no sign of it at all, and then all of a sudden there it was this morning. Shitty conditions so I have been keeping an eye out for some type of fungus to appear.

To cut a long story short, I spoke to an old friend from an area I used to live in which is more consistently wet. A fair bit colder too. Turns out he is still growing.

He suggested scrapping what is already effected and soaking the rest/spraying the rest in a mixture of 35mil of Apple Cider Vinegar to 1 litre of water. Place the buds on trays lined with paper towel. It's not supposed to affect potency. The slow curing process is out the window though so I can't see how it won't effect potency.

Apparently that should save what is still good. I hope so, but it's put a bit of hole in the overall.

Also sprayed the one still in the pot even though it looks quite healthy. 

Really crap weather here for this time of year, and has been for sometime. Looking at our 3rd moderate to major flood inside 3 months. Hot, humid and wet. Everything has mould.

Oh well, I'll let you all know how my old mates suggestion goes. Hopefully it stops anything further and the plant still to harvest stays healthy.

Cheers


----------



## MuggyWeather (May 19, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I have read you can wash PM from dried buds with diluted H2O2, and after rinsing thoroughly they are safe to smoke?


Hey Crash,

Thanks mate for the suggestion. I just finished writing the below to big sir.

"
To cut a long story short, I spoke to an old friend from an area I used to live in which is more consistently wet. A fair bit colder too. Turns out he is still growing.

He suggested scrapping what is already effected and soaking the rest/spraying the rest in a mixture of 35mil of Apple Cider Vinegar to 1 litre of water. Place the buds on trays lined w.ith paper towel. It's not supposed to affect potency. The slow curing process is out the window though so I can't see how it won't effect potency.

Apparently that should save what is still good. I hope so, but it's put a bit of hole in the overall."

Let's see how it turns out. 
I'm pretty gutted. I didn't expect much from the grow because of a whole heap of factors, but I thought I had pulled it off reasonably well, and then this at the end.

I'll update when I know the result.

Thanks again.

Muggy


----------



## RosterMan (May 19, 2022)

Crappy weather damp and moist?
Could it be the start of Bud rot, never had PM show just like that before a harvest .


----------



## RosterMan (May 19, 2022)

MuggyWeather said:


> Hey Big,
> 
> I have an issue with curing plants.
> 
> ...


I see you are in cure stage (duh I should read all the way back)
Have you jarred those buds yet, if so get them out they are still too moist
But if it is mold its already all over the rest of your buds .


----------



## RosterMan (May 19, 2022)

OK I see it now after I blew it up
Mold


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 19, 2022)

MuggyWeather said:


> Hey Crash,
> 
> Thanks mate for the suggestion. I just finished writing the below to big sir.
> 
> ...



I hope it works, and yes, please let us know how it turns out. I am battling spider mites near the end of flower, and one of my approaches is to close the vents with a pest strip in the room. That is allowing the heat and humidity to rise with just recirculating air flow. Seems like a recipe for PM which would fit right in with how this grow has been going : )  If it works for you, I may be copying it soon.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 19, 2022)

As long as you're clutching at straws, why not try H2O2 on a few buds and your apple cider concoction on a few others? It would make a good case study.


----------



## MuggyWeather (May 19, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I see you are in cure stage (duh I should read all the way back)
> Have you jarred those buds yet, if so get them out they are still too moist
> But if it is mold its already all over the rest of your buds .


Hey Black Hydra,

I pulled them out the jars straight away. They were dry to the touch going in, and I was giving 4 hours out of their jars per day. They seemed to going well, and the smell was developing nicely.

I treated them as above and have them in a room with air-conditioning set on dry.

There is still one in a pot which is showing no signs, but I treated it anyway.

I'll check them all soonish and let you all know how it looks.

Cheers


----------



## MuggyWeather (May 19, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I hope it works, and yes, please let us know how it turns out. I am battling spider mites near the end of flower, and one of my approaches is to close the vents with a pest strip in the room. That is allowing the heat and humidity to rise with just recirculating air flow. Seems like a recipe for PM which would fit right in with how this grow has been going : )  If it works for you, I may be copying it soon.


Hey Crash,
No worries, I will.
Muggy


----------



## MuggyWeather (May 19, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> As long as you're clutching at straws, why not try H2O2 on a few buds and your apple cider concoction on a few others? It would make a good case study.


I've already gone down the Apple Cider vinegar route, but it would make a good case study.
Muggy


----------



## RosterMan (May 19, 2022)

I suggest researching proper drying before jarring for cure
I use the mini hydrometers like below and dry in paper bags when near dry
I use the meter to ballpark at 63% then jar to start 2 weeks of burping and meter in jar to watch humidity is on point. if way to high I remove and allow them to dry more in open.


----------



## MuggyWeather (May 19, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I suggest researching proper drying before jarring for cure
> I use the mini hydrometers like below and dry in paper bags when near dry
> I use the meter to ballpark at 63% then jar to start 2 weeks of burping and meter in jar to watch humidity is on point. if way to high I remove and allow them to dry more in open.
> View attachment 297427


Thanks Hydra,
I had researched it, but obviously got it slightly wrong.
I didn't use a metre though. Like I said, they were dry to the touch going in,.and getting approx 4 hours a day out of the jars. I figured that I would be able to switch to burping in a couple more days from now.

On another note, here is picture of the same bud from yesterday after treating it with the Apple Cider vinegar.

Virtually no sign of mould or mildew, but it has shrunk a fair bit. Also dried out a lot quicker than I thought they would.

A couple of the other buds have the tiniest amount still on them, so I'll retreat at some point today.

Seems to have worked, but we'll find out soon enough.

Muggy


----------



## RosterMan (May 19, 2022)

I myself would not smoke it.
Good Luck


----------



## MuggyWeather (May 19, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I hope it works, and yes, please let us know how it turns out. I am battling spider mites near the end of flower, and one of my approaches is to close the vents with a pest strip in the room. That is allowing the heat and humidity to rise with just recirculating air flow. Seems like a recipe for PM which would fit right in with how this grow has been going : )  If it works for you, I may be copying it soon.




here is picture of the same bud from yesterday after treating it with the Apple Cider vinegar.

Virtually no sign of mould or mildew, but it has shrunk a fair bit. Also dried out a lot quicker than I thought they would.

A couple of the other buds have the tiniest amount still on them, so I'll retreat at some point today.

Seems to have worked, but we'll find out soon enough.

Muggy


----------



## MuggyWeather (May 19, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I myself would not smoke it.
> Good Luck


Fair enough.

I still might not. We'll see.

I've still got one in a pot which is almost ready and the weather, although will be terribly wet for the next few days, is then supposed to be drier and cooler.

Hopefully better conditions for when I start drying and curing it.

I was hoping to not have to pay for pot this year, but we'll see.

Cheers


----------



## RosterMan (May 19, 2022)

MuggyWeather said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> I still might not. We'll see.
> 
> ...


I have a dehumidifier that I set to 60% when drying in damp weather 
I have a drying room like a cigar humidor setup when I have had large dries.
I have never gotten mold when hanging to dry are you in a rain forest country?
I hang mine with a fan running not pointed at buds on oscillate. I start checking them when they feel dry to the touch and squeeze. I than move them to a garbage can with paper bags (below)
And place hydrometers in the Boveda bag in jar and watch the meter .





n theory this will get you dried plants at roughly 62-65 %
Jar with a 62% boveda pack for 60 days and it's as cured as it needs to be 
friend show me this a while back and works for me. That is his photo


----------



## MuggyWeather (May 19, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I have a dehumidifier that I set to 60% when drying in damp weather
> I have a drying room like a cigar humidor setup when I have had large dries.
> I have never gotten mold when hanging to dry are you in a rain forest country?
> I hang mine with a fan running not pointed at buds on oscillate. I start checking them when they feel dry to the touch and squeeze. I than move them to a garbage can with paper bags (below)
> ...


That's a good set up.

No, not in a rain Forrest. We usually have fairly defined wet and dry seasons here. Right now, we should be 4 to 6 weeks into our dry season. The last 7 to 8 years we were officially in drought, but this year it just keeps raining bucket loads. Sick of it to be honest.

On the up side, the water tanks are full which is the first time in a long time.

I've set up a spare room that's air-conditioned and has humidity control, so the next plant I pull up will be getting cured in there as long as the son doesn't bring the grand kids for a visit.

Hopefully it will work out, and I'll be better prepared for next season here.

This was all a bit of a test grow to re-learn as I hadn't grown in 30 years.

All in all, learnt a lot so I'm counting it as a success, now that I am over my initial disappointment.

Muggy


----------



## RosterMan (May 19, 2022)

US correct you dont need to list state
I already know that LOL Kidding


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 19, 2022)

You know, you can take fresh bud right off the plant and stick it in a food dehydrator at 110 degrees for three hours, take it out and smoke it. Yum... It's still wet enough to be cured in jars at that point as well. Just saying.


----------



## RosterMan (May 19, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> You know, you can take fresh bud right off the plant and stick it in a food dehydrator at 110 degrees for three hours, take it out and smoke it. Yum... It's still wet enough to be cured in jars at that point as well. Just saying.


Thats blasphemy


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 19, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Thats blasphemy


I am doing both with the last plant I harvested, so I can see if anyone can tell the difference.


----------



## MuggyWeather (May 19, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> US correct you dont need to list state
> I already know that LOL Kidding


Australia Mate


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 19, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> You know, you can take fresh bud right off the plant and stick it in a food dehydrator at 110 degrees for three hours, take it out and smoke it. Yum... It's still wet enough to be cured in jars at that point as well. Just saying.


Back when I was a kid (middle teens) and knew nothing about pot except that I liked to smoke it, I tried growing a couple of times. I used to put fan leaves in my toaster oven and smoke them. Always got a good headache and nothing else. I assumed THC was in the plant not the trichomes(ffs I didn’t know what a trichome was). I have learned a thing or two since…


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 19, 2022)

MuggyWeather said:


> Australia Mate


I always wondered how you folks stop the blood from rushing to your heads living upside down…


----------



## RosterMan (May 19, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Back when I was a kid (middle teens) and knew nothing about pot except that I liked to smoke it, I tried growing a couple of times. I used to put fan leaves in my toaster oven and smoke them. Always got a good headache and nothing else. I assumed THC was in the plant not the trichomes(ffs I didn’t know what a trichome was). I have learned a thing or two since…


My 1st weed plants were at age 16 I waiting all summer for them to grow 
Never budded , and I dried the whole plant with dirt in hot attic upside down thinking the good stuff would flow into the leaves , Boy was I wrong, my friends and I had a good weed & Headache supply that yr


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 19, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I always wondered how you folks stop the blood from rushing to your heads living upside down…


Some great bands come from your way though. Hunters and Collectors have been a favorite of mine since I was a teenager. Saw them open up for Midnight Oil once. Peter Garrett’s head had steam coming off of it during Midnight Oils set. Great show.


----------



## RosterMan (May 19, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 19, 2022)

Night men


----------



## MuggyWeather (May 19, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I always wondered how you folks stop the blood from rushing to your heads living upside down…


We don't. It's why we are the way we are..


----------



## MuggyWeather (May 19, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Some great bands come from your way though. Hunters and Collectors have been a favorite of mine since I was a teenager. Saw them open up for Midnight Oil once. Peter Garrett’s head had steam coming off of it during Midnight Oils set. Great show.


Yep, Love the Hunters myself. Like the Oils too, but I don't like Peter Garrets politics.

If you like Aussie bands, you could check out Cold Chisel, Powder Finger and the list goes on..


----------



## Hippie420 (May 19, 2022)

Muggy, glad you found something that worked. With my lousy lungs, I'd take a gamble and take a couple of tokes just to see.
I never used the high tech stuff. I spread the buds out on the kitchen table on newspaper, turned on the ceiling fan to medium, and let 'er rip for 4-5 hours. When they felt dry enough, I'd push 'em in a pile. After another hour or two, I'd jar them without the lids. Next day, I'd put the lids on, but monitor them carefully when I burped 'em a couple of times a day.
Kind of a caveman way to do it, but I never had any mold on me. Don't worry if you get them a little too dry before you jar 'em up 'cause it always seems like they moisten back up a little when jarred. YMMV, but it works for me.


----------



## MuggyWeather (May 19, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Muggy, glad you found something that worked. With my lousy lungs, I'd take a gamble and take a couple of tokes just to see.
> I never used the high tech stuff. I spread the buds out on the kitchen table on newspaper, turned on the ceiling fan to medium, and let 'er rip for 4-5 hours. When they felt dry enough, I'd push 'em in a pile. After another hour or two, I'd jar them without the lids. Next day, I'd put the lids on, but monitor them carefully when I burped 'em a couple of times a day.
> Kind of a caveman way to do it, but I never had any mold on me. Don't worry if you get them a little too dry before you jar 'em up 'cause it always seems like they moisten back up a little when jarred. YMMV, but it works for me.


Hey Hippie,

I'm not very high tech either, that's why I chose to grow in pots outdoors when I started again. Never had any problems I couldn't fix along the way by using Epson salts, baking soda or vinegar, all diluted of course. A little bit of Seasol and a natural oil bug spray as well.

Just this shitty mould during curing which I put down to weather conditions. Should have dried them a bit more first in an air-conditioned room. I did consider it. 

Just retreated the curing buds with the Apple Cider Vinegar mix. I'll leave them out in the air conditioning for 24 hours and see how they fair. If all good, I'll pop them back in jars and see how they go.

If it doesn't come back, I'll give it a go for sure.

Cheers


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 19, 2022)

MuggyWeather said:


> Yep, Love the Hunters myself. Like the Oils too, but I don't like Peter Garrets politics.
> 
> If you like Aussie bands, you could check out Cold Chisel, Powder Finger and the list goes on..


I don’t agree with Garrets politics either. It is easy to be have his views when you are rich. Will check out Cold Chisel and Powder Finger. The names are familiar but I don’t know if I have heard their music. Mrs Fogey and I checked out Colin Hay last summer. Front row center. Good show but I am pretty sure he and I think differently. I also know he is Scottish so not really Aussie…


----------



## MuggyWeather (May 20, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I don’t agree with Garrets politics either. It is easy to be have his views when you are rich. Will check out Cold Chisel and Powder Finger. The names are familiar but I don’t know if I have heard their music. Mrs Fogey and I checked out Colin Hay last summer. Front row center. Good show but I am pretty sure he and I think differently. I also know he is Scottish so not really Aussie…


Garret ran for a seat in the Senate for our Labor Party,.(Our version of your Democrats), and was elected just prior the GFC. Total disaster. Lasted one term. He still mouths off with his views at concerts here. He should just stick to singing.

Colin Hay is good. Your right he is Scottish.

Check those bands out. I think you will like them. Different eras and really quite different from each other. Of course there are the Aussie bands everyone knows like AC/DC and INXS Silverchair.Check this guy out https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...Q8TV6BAgMEAI&usg=AOvVaw0VTJzWxrN8ZFOD4xbU2nov


----------



## MuggyWeather (May 20, 2022)

Try this link. 


oldfogey8 said:


> I don’t agree with Garrets politics either. It is easy to be have his views when you are rich. Will check out Cold Chisel and Powder Finger. The names are familiar but I don’t know if I have heard their music. Mrs Fogey and I checked out Colin Hay last summer. Front row center. Good show but I am pretty sure he and I think differently. I also know he is Scottish so not really Aussie…


The last link didn't work so try this one.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 20, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I hope it works, and yes, please let us know how it turns out. I am battling spider mites near the end of flower, and one of my approaches is to close the vents with a pest strip in the room. That is allowing the heat and humidity to rise with just recirculating air flow. Seems like a recipe for PM which would fit right in with how this grow has been going : )  If it works for you, I may be copying it soon.




be careful with that pest strip , that is some toxic sh-it for humans and I would not smoke it if you are using them in flower





			https://doh.wa.gov/community-and-environment/contaminants/pesticides/pest-strips


----------



## RosterMan (May 20, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> be careful with that pest strip , that is some toxic sh-it for humans and I would not smoke it if you are using them in flower
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I said the same


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 20, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> be careful with that pest strip , that is some toxic sh-it for humans and I would not smoke it if you are using them in flower
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yikes!


----------



## RosterMan (May 20, 2022)

I believe @WeedHopper posted a while ago about said stripes


----------



## WeedHopper (May 20, 2022)

Yeah i dont use those.
I use yellow fly swatters with petroleum jelly. The holes in the fly swatter holds the jelly and the bugs are attracted to the yellow on the swatter and they get stuck to the petroleum jelly. You can clean them real easy and re use. works great for gnats and white flies. Just cut the end if the metal handle off where it will stick in the pots or ground.
Also another thing you can do is put petroleum jelly from the base of your stalk up to the first limb to keep bugs from crawling from the ground up your stalk and onto the plant.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 20, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah i dont use those.
> I use yellow fly swatters with petroleum jelly. The holes in the fly swatter holds the jelly and the bugs are attracted to the yellow on the swatter and they get stuck to the petroleum jelly. You can clean them real easy and re use. works great for gnats and white flies. Just cut the end if the metal handle off where it will stick in the pots or ground.
> Also another thing you can do is put petroleum jelly from the base of your stalk up to the first limb to keep bugs from crawling from the ground up your stalk and onto the plant.


Simple genius is the goal. Market that idea! “Hoppers Bug Stoppers” TM…


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 20, 2022)

The stuff, Dichlorvos, is very water soluble. In effect, it rinses off. At least it does with short term exposure, if it gets absorbed into the buds, I'm screwed. I don't plan to smoke anything still coated with the stuff.

I also plan to test samples of the rinsed bud with one of the home tests available, like this one. If any of the bud shows contamination, I'll toss it all and never use the strips again. But if it all tests clean, I will have a reasonably effective short term defense for future grows.


----------

